# Anyone have a recipe for Ezekial bread?



## lynn87 (Jul 6, 2001)

Hi, I am ibs C and keep reading that Ezekial bread helps. Does anyone have a recipe for this? I don't even know what it is. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2001)

I don't have a recipe but as far as I know, it's a brand found at most well stocked health/natural food stores. In my favorite store in town, they keep it in the freezer section. Hope that helps!


----------



## lynn87 (Jul 6, 2001)

Jenner42, thank you so much for the info. I will look for it!!


----------



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

Hi lynn87, breadbeckers.com/recipes.htm has recipes for ezekial bread, muffins among other things. myron


----------



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

try www.breadbecker.com they have a recipe for the bread


----------



## lynn87 (Jul 6, 2001)

Thanks Myron! Are you sure on the web address? It comes up "page not displayed."


----------



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

Hi lynn87, sorry i left part of it out it is... www.breadbeckers.com/recipes.htm if there is any problem let me know and i will post the recipe for you. myron


----------

